# the worst enemy



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

So has anyone had major damp issues or as the title, had rot to deal with??


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

No! Why?

Alan


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

No damp problems in our 2008 Rapido and we have a habitation check every year.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

*follow on.......*

Although I can find no reference to any Rapido's having rot problems the reason I'm asking is that I have a suspicious soft lump under the van (746 model 2009) where the Ducato cab joins to the MH body, it could be just a lump of rubber sealer/rubber paint but I'm not sure, so I'm getting a professional damp test done next month


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Who is doing it. Don't you have one every year.

cabby


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

cabby said:


> Who is doing it. Don't you have one every year.
> 
> cabby


 Purchased August this year.....not the place here to say where it came from as there maybe legal impications


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Why dont you just go back to where you bought the van and ask them what it is,surely they gave you more than a "round the first roundabout warranty" ?????


----------

